
The Packet Filter: An Efficient Mechanism for User-Level Network Code (1987) [pdf] - tosh
https://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/Compaq-DEC/WRL-87-2.pdf
======
commandersaki
I suppose the next generation of the idea is the Berkeley Packet Filter by Van
Jacobson: [https://www.tcpdump.org/papers/bpf-
usenix93.pdf](https://www.tcpdump.org/papers/bpf-usenix93.pdf) . I read this
awhile back but didn't realise it was the descendent of Mogul's work.

------
zapeachy
Disclaimer: Shameless plug for a friend's work on GPU based packet
classification:
[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1899529](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1899529)

------
sverige
Reading this really renewed my appreciation for the sophistication and ease of
use of pf(4) and related networking utilities in OpenBSD. What a tremendous
amount of work has been done in 30 years!

[https://man.openbsd.org/pf](https://man.openbsd.org/pf)

